# HP Drucker-> nicht ohne Testseite ?



## vinc5nt (24. April 2002)

So, das ist mir peinlich aber es geht nicht anders 

Ich hab nen neuen Drucker HPdeskJet960c oder so und der ist ja richtig spitze iund toll aber was ich nicht versteh ist warum er mit bei jeder sache die ich druck immer noch ne art Test oder justierungsseite nachjagt? 
Das macht er wirklich nach jedem scheiss und das nervt und ist denke ich auch nicht gerade vorteilhaft für die Patrone  

Weiß wer wo man diese testseite austellen kann oder hat jmd ähnliche Probleme



Vielen Dank


----------



## vinc5nt (25. April 2002)

kleiner Anhang ... 

kennt irgendwer nen gutes auf hardware spezialisiertes forum ? oder nen email kontakt ?

Danke


----------



## Kaprolactam (25. April 2002)

http://www.hartware.de

Kaprolactam


----------



## vinc5nt (25. April 2002)

Danke, ist immer gut nen auf hardware spezialisierten pool zu kennen 

und das mit dem Drucker hat sich geklärt  einfach mal den rest ausdrucken lassen  dann funzt auch alles ... ist wohl standart bei HP einen check nach der Installation durch zu führen.

Tschuldigung nochmal für diesen thread !


----------

